# ISO Barbeque Baked Beans Recipe



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a TNT recipe for bbq baked beans.  

I don't make baked beans as I am the only one who would eat them but I feel the need for some beans.  I'm planning on smoking a Boston butt to make pulled pork and want some beans as a side.  

Please have pity on a poor BBQ neophyte and share your TNT recipe.

Thanks,


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you interested in a shortcut recipe or must it be gourmet or traditional?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Are you interested in a shortcut recipe or must it be gourmet or traditional?



I prefer to start with a bag of dried beans rather than a can of baked beans.  "Gourmet BBQ"  Interesting concept.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 20, 2012)

I made these last week, took longer than recipe says, good though! This is from a site that focuses on budget cooking, hence the cost on everything. Btw, I did not soak beans, next time I will and maybe it won't take so long. I used cannolini beans that is what I had. 


slow cooker baked beans

***Many readers have reported that their beans have not softened after over 8 hours of cooking. This seems to only be a problem with this particular slow cooker/bean recipe so I suspect the sugar is the issue. Not everyone is experiencing this problem, so proceed with caution!***

So, you know how I love to cook beans in the slow cooker, right? Right. Well, this week I was craving some good 'ol home cookin' so I decided to whip up a batch of baked beans in my slow cooker. I threw all of the ingredients into the slow cooker at night before I went to bed and in the morning, the sweet and savory scent of baked beans was beckoning me out of dreamland.*

FYI, baked beans are REALLY good for breakfast. 

Did I mention that you don't have to soak the beans? Yep, you just toss them in there dry.

Prep time: 10 min. Cook time: 8 hrs. Total: 8 hrs. 10 min.

INGREDIENTS	COST
1 large	yellow onion	$0.87
6 oz.	smoked bacon	$1.49
1 lb.	white beans*
(navy or great northern)	$1.18
1/2 cup	brown sugar	$0.16
1/2 cup	molasses	$1.10
1/4 cup	dijon mustard	$0.24
generous	cracked black pepper	$0.05
4 cups	water	$0.00
to taste	salt	$0.05
TOTAL		$5.14

STEP 1: Dice the onion and slice the bacon into 1 inch pieces. Spread the beans out on a baking sheet to sort through and remove stones or bad pieces. Transfer the beans to a colander and rinse with cool water to remove dust and debris.

STEP 2: Place the diced onion on the bottom of the slow cooker, sprinkle the bacon pieces over top, and then add the rinsed beans.

STEP 3: In a large bowl, stir together the brown sugar, molasses, dijon, and black pepper (do not add salt yet). Once they are combined, stir in four cups of water. Pour this mixture over the beans in the slow cooker. Secure the lid, turn the heat onto high, and cook for six hours or until tender.

STEP 4: Give the beans a good stir, taste one to test the texture. Add salt to your liking. If you're unsure, start with 1/2 tsp of salt and stir it into the bean mixture well. Taste the beans and add more (just a dash at a time) until it tastes right to you.

This recipe makes about as much as 3 (15 oz.) cans and they freeze well, so don't let any go to waste!




The baked beans start with these three items. I chose great northern beans because I like a larger bean. If you want smaller beans, you can use navy beans.


Dice the onion...


Bacon usually comes in 12 oz. packages but I only used 6 for this recipe. Luckily, bacon freezes really well so I saved the other half. Cut the portion that you're using into small pieces by slicing across the strips.


Sort through the beans and remove any stones or bad pieces. Doing this on a baking sheet makes them easy to see while keeping them contained. Transfer them to a colander and give them a good rinse.


Add the onion, bacon and beans to the slow cooker.


In a large bowl, stir together the molasses, brown sugar, dijon mustard, and cracked pepper.


Stir in four cups of water.


Pour that mixture over the beans in the slow cooker. It should be enough liquid to fully cover everything. Secure the lid and turn the heat onto high. Cook for approximately 6 hours (if you need to let it go a little longer, it will be okay).


After at least 6 hours, open it up, give everything a stir and test a bean for texture. If they are soft and fully cooked, season with salt to taste.*


Bacon-y, brown sugar & molasses goodness!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer to start with a bag of dried beans rather than a can of baked beans.  "Gourmet BBQ"  Interesting concept.



Okay, my recipe is decidedly not gourmet, and starts out with a can. My mom used to cook it and it worked particularly well when our family was on a camping trip. 

I won't bother with the recipe but just a tip: secret ingredient - a very small amount of Wrights Liquid Hickory Smoke. Perhaps that might benefit some of the other recipes, as an addition.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ...secret ingredient - a very small amount of Wrights Liquid Hickory Smoke. Perhaps that might benefit some of the other recipes, as an addition.



Thanks for the tip.  I have a bottle of the stuff in my cabinet.

Greg, you seem to be hung up thinking that if you don't start with a can of beans, it's a gourmet recipe.  I don't see it that way.  Using basic individual ingredients rather than prepared ingredients is simple home cooking to me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

I just didn't want to bother anybody with a "made from can" recipe if they wanted to do a traditional long cooking recipe made from dried beans.

I don't have any detailed recipe: Van Camps Pork & Beans (can), add brown sugar, maybe 1 cap of Wrights Liquid Smoke, a chopped onion, some brown sugar, some ketchup, maybe a dash of ground pepper, cover it, simmer or bake for about 30-45 minutes, stir often enough to avoid sticking/burning on bottom.

Not a gourmet recipe. Good for camping, good for home if you want a simple, easy to cook recipe. May not qualify to be called "Boston" baked beans.

I've occasionally used barbecue sauce instead of ketchup.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2012)

Just to clarify, I'm not looking for a Boston baked beans recipe, I am looking for a Barbeque Beans recipe.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yeah!!! And you've got a Boston butt!!! 

Now I get it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a recipe, but Bush's Grillin' Beans are quite good.  Seven different kinds.  You could use them as a template to make your own.

http://www.bushbeans.com/en_US/products/grillin_beans/


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 20, 2012)

Well,, I was scratching my head a little. Andy is in Ma. Have you never had Boston Bake Beans.  But then, stranger things have been known. I keep a bottle of Wrights HIckory Smoke for Kahlua pork in the crock pot. I guess that's all I ever use it for. I don't know about what the definition or kind of Barbeque Bake Beans Andy is seeking either. I know what I like. The kind to be eaten by the spoonful straight from a casserole to mouth. Impolite. No dirty dishes. 

Pulled Pork.Yum Yum. Do you know the secret to a good pulled pork sandwich is to lay on a good crisp well drained coleslaw and then a smidgeon of bbq sauce. Nothing finer. The top o' my bun was bouncing all over when I discovered I was Johnny late to this party. 


My Bake Beans is to do this. Take a pound package of dry navy beans,or any white or cranberry beans, picked over. Cover with water. Bring to a boil for 1-2 minutes . Remove from heat and let sit covered one hour. Drain. 

Cut up some bacon, 4 strips to a half pound. Use the biggest onion in the pantry, chopped, or two medium size. 

If there is Celery in the house, I like celery, chopped, include some leaves. Not standard , but good.

Likewise, but less so, some garlic. I always have garlic, but not really in bake beans. 

Put these and the beans in a dutch oven. Put in 3 cups water. Then, pour in molasses, twice around the circumference. ( If I go 3x then I get wrinkle noses when serving). Ketchup 3 times around, 4 X if you like Ketchup, favorite bbq sauce, 2 or 3 times around, lightly, if it’s a thinner sauce, 1 jigger or so of apple cider vinegar, 1 heaping tsp dry mustard or a healthy squirt of yellow ball-park mustard, 1 good scoop of brown sugar, (1/4-1/3 cup) 1 Tbsp worstchershire sauce, black pepper, 2 or 3 bay leaves, to make it look like there’s some real cooking, 1 sprig thyme, buried in the middle same reason, more flavor. 

1 Good Tsp dried marjarom. This is one of my Go- To’s in soups, chilli and stews and baked dishes. I grow this, but I am out. I found a full jar of Savory. Not sure if it’s summer or winter savory. I must have grown it since it’ s in one of my own jars, and it’s still fragrant/ fresh. I just used some on some chicken. Tasty. It’s stronger than marj, and less so than oregano. If I were to make bake beans today, I would add a spoon of this. 

Then for added attraction, I may add 2 or 3 Dried whole Thai chile peppers, a heaping tsp of Tiger sauce ( definitely) and/ or a Tbsp or so of Steak sauce such as A-1. ( Probably – possibly, maybe not) None are enough to do much on their own, and if one of the chiles open with their seeds, it’s a bonus. Left undisturbed, they are just robust. I ‘m growing Tabasco chiles this year, so we’ll see if there’s a difference in flavor or how they work out flavor, membrane hold their own and chopped fresh later this summer when they start producing. 

Bake Covered, at 250- 300 degrees F for about 2 hours. Stir q/ hour. Remove the thyme, bay leaves and chile’s if using/what you can find. Bake another (3rd) hour Uncovered until thick. If the casserole gets too thick and the beans are not soft, add another cup water or chicken broth and stir in. 

You should figure creating About 4 cups Liquid to a pound of beans to begin baking. Don’t know how I came up with this idea, it’s not a formula per se) . 

These are the “standard” Ingredients I put in my own bake beans, whether from scratch or from drained cans. The only difference is I saved 2 minutes and an hour by opening a bunch of cans. Minus the enegy and expense. You do the math. Duh. The proportions are dependent on which components you like better. I think a little more mustard sometimes, Just not enough to say Hot Dog It’s Mustard. I made Chinese mustard the other week, my nose still runs at the thought. The celery may not go in until Hour 2 ‘cuz I like Crunchy Celery. I taste, after one and two hours when I give them a stir. And again. 

I like when the beans form a little crust across the top and are soft inside the casserole. 

Oh. If you must share. After the pulled pork is gone. Bean Sandwiches are just as good. On toast. With coleslaw on top. Don’t tell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2012)

You are smoking the pork butt.  Will there be a pan to catch the drippings from the pork?

My BBQ Beans

1 pound pintos, soaked overnight or do the quick soak method, Bring to boil, cover and remove from heat, let sit one hour or two.  Drain.

Add enough water to cover, bring to boil, adding water as needed until beans are tender. I usually toss in some garlic powder so it smells good while cooking.

Drain cooked beans and layer in casserole with sliced onion, pour the saved pork drippings over and a bottle of your favorite or homemade BBQ sauce. Bake for 30 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks you guys.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 20, 2012)

Dried lima beans. Soak 'em overnight or do the quick cook method to start 'em. In a separate frying pan or saucepan, saute a chopped brown onion until it goes clear and sweet, then start building your sauce on it. Bacon, brown sugar or maple sugar or syrup, tomato paste, mustard, tabasco, bourbon, beer, liquid smoke, whatever you like. Get your beans started on the stove, dutch oven is good, because you're going to add your sauce when they've soaked up some of that water, then cover your bean pot and transfer it to your grill. If you're indirect smoking, put the pot in the firebox. If the fire and your butt are in the same box, put the beans over the fire, or close. Your impeccable sense of timing will assure that your beans and your butt are done at about the same time.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Zooks


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 21, 2012)

I like making _baby_ lima beans.  They cook up quicker.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 21, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I like making _baby_ lima beans.  They cook up quicker.



Sweeter, too. It tends to get lost in the sauce, tho'.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm against barbecued beans because they fall through the grill and mess up the fire.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 21, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm against barbecued beans because they fall through the grill and mess up the fire.



Put 'em on a spit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2012)

gadzooks said:


> Put 'em on a spit.



Spitting on the beans doesn't help...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 22, 2012)

Spit on them? 

Maybe we need some kind of GMO gargantuan beans, perhaps the size of avocados, that we can split and grill.

Got beans on the barbie?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 22, 2012)

PF one minute faster than me on the spit joke. I guess I'm so poor that I cannot afford to pay attention...


----------

